# Picked up the Kimber Ultra Carry II yesterday



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Shown here with the Kimber Custom II for size comparison. Both originally came with black checkered rubber grips but I prefer wood grips on 1911s. The full size Kimber signature grips came from their website and the compact has Hogue grips ordered from Amazon.


----------

